
Segway’s newest self-balancing vehicle is an egg-shaped wheelchair - szjc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/3/21047217/segway-s-pod-personal-vehicle-self-balancing-wheelchair-ces-2020
======
ksaj
How do you turn it without the risk of running someone over, or getting into
some other kind of accident? The headrest makes for one seriously huge blind
spot.

